# samba, etc.



## mr_d2254 (12. April 2002)

Also ich versuch jetzt schon seit einiger zeit meinen Linux und meinen WinME computer zu verknüpfen, soweit ich weiss muss das mit Samba gehen. Ich hab mich auch schon öfters mit der Samba documentation befasst, aber nichts funzt so wies in der anleitung steht, jetzt nehm ich doch mal an es liegt am andere computer.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand da helfen?

PS: Ich hab RedHat 7.2

Danke!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. April 2002)

Schau Dir mal den Thread hier an, vielleicht hilft es:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10690

Irgendwo in der Mitte hab ich angefangen ein paar Einstellungen für Samba zu beschreiben damit dies geht


----------

